# Empfang von Mehrwertnummern (  SMS-Spam )



## servus (11 Juni 2008)

Hey, habe gestern eine Ominöse SmS empfangen, in der Stand. Hey, wir kennen uns doch von dem fest letzte woche. Wäre schön wenn wir uns mal treffen würden. Meld dich, du wirst es nicht bereuen, Lg Aylin. 1,99/SMS

Wie ist das denn eigentlich genau?
Zahle ich für den Empfang solcher SMS auch geld oder nur wenn ich darauf antworte??? 

Bitte um schnelle Antwort!

Danke, Gruß frodo


----------



## Niclas (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: Empfang von Mehrwertnummern*



servus schrieb:


> Zahle ich für den Empfang solcher SMS auch geld oder nur wenn ich darauf antworte???


Empfang ist (in Deutschland )  kostenlos , Empfehlung:  Niemals auf SMS-Spam antworten


----------



## Servus (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: Empfang von Mehwertnummern*

Wenn ich jetzt doch geantwortet habe, weil ich zb wirklich eine Aylin kenne und wir uns schon lange nicht mehr gesehen/gehört haben, entsteht durch meine Antwort direkt ein vertrag oder nicht???

Frodo


----------



## blowfish (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: Empfang von Mehwertnummern*



Servus schrieb:


> ..entsteht durch meine Antwort direkt ein vertrag oder nicht???



Wenn du antwortest, erhälts du jede Menge SMS von einem Call-Agenten (muss nicht mal weiblich sein) und jede Antwort kostet halt 1,99€. Deine Handyrechnung wird dann wachsen oder dein Guthaben schrumpfen. Am Ende wirst du festsellen, dass da nichts bei rauskommt.


----------

